

How Apple Should've Made the Dock Connector Adapter (IMO) - fierrogt
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1948243/lightning_adapter.jpg

======
ejpastorino
This idea seems OK for iPhone 5, but it would require an special adapter for
every other ipod or gadget with that conector. The actual Apple adapter is
universal in that sense.

